# TOC Century Cycle Co. New York, Hub and other questions



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 28, 2019)

A new/old acquisition, badged: Century, Century Cycle Co. New York.  All original, as found, no restoration at all!  A huge thank you to Amanda @azbug-i for facilitating delivery and storage.  Does anyone know anything about this company?  Any thoughts on who manufactured the bicycle?  How about the hubs, the markings on the brake arm are mostly covered over from the drop out, can make out a partial word in large script writing ending in "West"? and pat'd applied.  The rims had G & J Tire Co. on the valve stem rim plates.  In need of a single wire toe cage and rubber block per the complete pedal.  Many thanks for any assistance.  Kindly,  Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 28, 2019)

More images:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 28, 2019)

"Century" shows up on The Wheelmen list but I think it is a completely different company; they list a distributor doing business in Baltimore, Maryland.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 28, 2019)

Very nice, been looking forward to seeing more of this bike.

Only insight thus far is the fork crown resembles if not matches Snell mfg who provided anything Cycle related to various mfgs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 28, 2019)

Wheeler Saddle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 28, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Only insight thus far is the fork crown resembles if not matches Snell mfg who provided anything Cycle related to various mfgs.




Thanks Jesse!  Here is an image of the underside of the fork crown which is a bit different from others.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 28, 2019)

Mine is a Marathon built in Chicago but the badge looks similar except it says USA.
My rims were painted the same way before it fell off.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/century-marathon.128005/


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 28, 2019)

Here's my old "Century" 1898 and some articles relating to your bike.  Your's should be 1900/01 or later.  I have pics of the badge somewhere.  Also pics of one from eBay.

















Here's one that was on eBay a couple yrs ago:


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice bike! It has some similarities to a frame that I have been trying to identify, quill seat post and clamping bottom bracket, but some other parts are different, cranks, and the way the seat stays connect to the drop outs. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/please-help-identify.141285/#post-942709


----------



## 99 bikes (Jan 29, 2019)

Beautiful bike! I'd like to add some addition information that might help ID the manufacturer.  The link below shares a number of similarities to your bike; bb shell, rear threaded clips on the dropouts, quill seatpost, serial number location, 1 piece cranks, large dia curved stay braces.

Hope this is helpful. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bike-i-d-info-and-build.144453/


----------



## sam (Jan 30, 2019)

Celluloid backing still behind the badge. Did you rob the *Smithsonian Museum* during the shut down?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 4, 2019)

Looks similar to one of 99 bikes' bikes, but a taller frame, other details. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bike-i-d-info-and-build.144453/


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 10, 2019)

You're welcome brant. What a beauty!


----------



## stezell (Feb 10, 2019)

What a looker that one is Brant!
Sean


----------

